# Average Weight?



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm just curious what the average weight for a 9 week old Holland Lop is?

I have been weighing Kiara weekly on Monday's and she was 1.81 lbs (820grams) which I'm sure has changed now. I just want to know if she's bigfor her age, small, or right on.

Thanks.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, don't know for 9 week old but idealweight for a 6 month holland is 3 lbs. From the sounds of ityours is right on track.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Unless you have an idea of the dwarf and normalgenes within your holland, it's hard to give a weight. With there beingso many different varieties, that adds even more of a twist to the mix.

I'd ask the breeder you got her from.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't really care, I was just curious to know if i could guess if she was going to be small, large, or average.

I just looked through her weight charts and she gained 0.68 lbs in 3weeks. Right now she's 9 weeks old so add in the fact that they slowdown in growth with time I'd say she's probably going ot end up between3 and 4 lbs like average.

The breeder told me she came from a small buck and doe. I saw them bothbut I didn't know what the heck small was for breed standard and I hadnothing to compare to.

I'm bonding her because she is a small rabbit and I want her to havethe warmth of a buddy in the winter (unfortunately, not this winter butshe ma spend most of it in the garage). So if she gets over 4 lbs it'sprobably better for her right now.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Even if you don't care, it's a good question. As you keep her chart,you'll be able to share her growth rate with others. Can't say onerabbit is going to be the same as others, but it's a good record foryou and the vet to have in her history, as well as interesting toothers that will have the same question about a holland.

Buck had a health binder divided for each rabbit. He would record hisrabbits' weight every month as well as all records from the vet. Smartthing to do.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a record of my boys' weights dating backto April 2004. I also have a general page where I record theamount I feed, and any other things I need to note. Then I have therecord of nail trims, vet visits, mites and signs of mites, andfinally, a list of illnesses or signs of illnesses.

So I do keep a very detailed record of all of the bunnies. It's thefirst thing at the front of my binder with pictures of each if a bunnyever goes missing and I need a quick reference. Ya, I'm a worry wartmom!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 27, 2005)

My Dash (who is aholland lop) weighed 1.8 lbs at 8 weeks which was his weight before hedied so he might have been on the small side.

~Amy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2005)

Kiara was 1.81 lbs 3 days after she turned 8 weeks old so I think they were on the right track.


----------

